# Tv Ken Brown modelo KB-2-2120FT , solicito diagrama.



## monomauro (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola colegas , tengo un pequeño problema con ésta tv , resulta que no prende esta knockout , bueno procedí a revisarla y la fuente en la zona hot está todo perfecto pero después del transformador chopper, el diodo que alimenta a +B está dañado y unas cuantas resistencia quedaron negras, es por ello que solicito si alguien tiene el diagrama , saludos y gracias.


----------

